
Apply HN: Knowledge Maps – Together, find the best resources to solve a problem - arjuntuli
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;knowledgemaps.org<p>Whenever we do a google search to learn something, we are presented with a list of links which are likely to solve our problem. But only after going through multiple links and trying different search queries do we find those few links that actually prove useful.<p>This process is repeated by people all over the world who are trying to solve the same problem. (e.g. How to get initial traction for your startup).<p>So, we started a Wikipedia like project where people come together to figure out the 10 best links that solve a problem. It is called Knowledge Maps.<p>If you have a problem you can go to Knowledge Maps to see how people around the world are solving the same problem and the links that they are using. If your problem is unique, you can ask the community. The community as a whole will suggest you links and resources.<p>This way a knowledge map becomes a step by step road-map to solve any problem.
======
Geekette
Sounds like the wiki sections of questions and topic FAQs of Quora. There are
also other sites (including Wikipedia itself, albeit not set up in question
format) with similar info-organization purpose around. How would this differ?

~~~
pavneet9
T0 explain the difference. Let me take a example of a problem that i am myself
trying to figure out "learning-the-basics-of-promoting-content-on-twitter".

So if i put this question on quora, I will get a subjective opinion of a
person on how to learn about twitter, this might or might not include other
links. Plus there will be a lot of answers to this question each hosting their
own individual opinion.

In our platform we want to become a replacement of long tailed queries on
google. On our platform the community can get together to figure out the 10
best resources to solve this problem. Plus, you can find insights to get a
sense how the link was useful. A quora answer can be one of these resource,
but there will be another layer on it telling how it was useful. When we solve
problems usually we have to go to multiple links to get the required
information. In our platform we want to get the list of the best links to do
so.

